# Polygon Heist X7 to replace 20th Century Old School Ride?



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

Thinking about buying a Polygon Heist X7 to replace my 1991 Schwinn Sierra beater. It's been a great bike but it's heavy and becoming uncomfortable to ride. The Heist X7 seems to check all the boxes. I'm looking for a 'hybrid' that's slightly bent toward the hardtail/gravel lifestyle. I already have a full SUS Giant Trance X, which is my DH bike. The Heist will be more of a 'take it everywhere except on rocky insane downhills'. Does anyone know anything about this model? The specs are pretty good for the price. The only issue I'm seeing is in the sizing. I'm 6'0" and my reach measures 455mm. The XL is probably the best fit and if I need to put a 35mm riser bar on it for a little more comfort, that's not a sacrifice. Anyone ridden one of these? Thanks.


----------

